

Sony drops Geohot suit - kgermino
http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5g0btFEOsNX5DWncXbt5njCSUu1qQ?docId=CNG.740d17ecc56dea7e86ae6c9aaa0aed5e.5e1

======
kgermino
Same story, different source: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2433965>

